# Fibrosarcoma Maxilla (upper jaw)



## Bwilmot5 (May 23, 2020)

Hi all,

My almost 8 year old golden retriever Hobbs was just diagnosed with Fibrosarcoma in his upper jaw. We’ve seen an oncologist and our treatment options include surgery to remove part of his jaw that may give him 1 to 2 years with substantial recovery, or 5 weeks of radiation treatment which may give him 7 months. I have spent hours researching our options, including reviewing old forum posts which have been extremely helpful and informative. I am leaning toward surgery but am worried for his quality of life afterward. I am hoping if anyone out there has any additional information or experience they could please share. Researching and showering Hobbs with love seems the only thing I can do to help at the moment.

I’ve also provided some links I’ve found for anyone else going through this with their dog.

My Dog's Battle with Fibrosarcoma Cancer


https://vth.vetmed.wsu.edu/my-story/6




https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jvcs/1/3/1_2010-002/_pdf/-char/ja


Korean Sa-Ahm Acupuncture for Treating Canine Oral Fibrosarcoma

Thank you,
Brittany and Hobbs


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum and so very sorry to hear your difficult news. On the face of it, it sounds like surgery is the obvious choice but I also understand the quality of life issue. I hope that other Forum members who have been through a similar experience will have some helpful thoughts for you to share.

I've moved your thread to an area of the Forum where you should get more targeted responses.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Bumping up


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry you and Hobbs are going through this. I have no experience with it. He's a handsome boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hobbs is beautiful, I'm so sorry. 

I did a search for this type of cancer, a few threads come up. 

Here is one-https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/threads/fibrosarcoma-upper-jaw.503894/#post-7678312

Has your Oncologist checked if a Vet Med School in your area is doing any Clinical Trials?

Sending good thoughts and prayers for you and Hobbs.


----------

